# 150 gallon tank - is this good lighting?



## xxmike316xx (Mar 20, 2011)

i also found this online, how would this hold up?

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=459&xSec=93

or this 
http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?&vendor=&idProduct=AK01191&child=AK01193&tab=1&size=72 Inch


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Good lord, ready to spend a large sum of money i see?


----------



## robxc80 (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm not the lighting expert but i stand by that brand. Well made lights from aquatic life.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can use one of those 8 bulb lights if you are interested in growing algae. Otherwise, I suggest no more than 2 T5HO bulbs over any part of the tank, and that would be high light. Ideally you would use 2 - 3 foot long,4 bulb fixtures, in a row across the length of the tank, but hang them about a foot above the top of the tank. That would give you very uniform, low medium light, which, with CO2 would let you grow just about every plant.


----------



## xxmike316xx (Mar 20, 2011)

so the light from petstore.com is way to much ur saying? its 12bulbs lol. I do want to grow HC and have a nice green carpet, will the bigalonline.com light be enough for that? I know i said i want medium light but HC is something i wouldnt mind. Im pretty much set on buying the light from bigalsonline, but if i have to i will spent the money on the 12 bulb light because the tank is 2ft tall.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Mike, Hoppy is the lighting guru/expert on here. If he says 12 bulbs is a waste of money, then it is a waste of money. You don't need 12 bulbs to grow HC. I have a 120 gallon tank 48x24x24.

I grew HC with no problems at all with 4 bulbs. I did get algae because the light was only a few inches from the water surface. Now I have it 1 foot off the tank and 36 inches from the substrate and my HC is growing just as good with no algae this time!

Remember your tank is also not that big front to back, so the need for so many bulbs also diminishes since 4 lights is enough to cover the front all the way to the back of the tank.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a 150 gallon with 4 PC bulbs at the LFS I work at. I would much rather have T5's but thats what the set came with. Would also love to be able to suspend the lights. There are positive and negatives to working at the LFS but the big negative is that I can only use what my manager will let me use >_< Cheap garbage.

I think the lighting is decent with this. I wouldnt go any higher. I would just change to T5HO's. 12 bulbs is wayyyyy too much! You dont want an algae farm.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Hc loves Co2 not that much light....as they always stress on light But I strongly disagree...light is needed but not "heart and soul" What mater most in med-high light(??) tank is balance of co2 as Tom always stress which is very true. 1 simple thing to think about as I discussed with local member recently is what matters most?? for human to survive ? Food cloth,Jewelery car etc..he said....Food...you agree?? Well I don't since there is foremost thing for human survival...think what???


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

what wattage are the bulbs you are using.. i want a planted tank and it is a 150g. dont know what lights to get. not really made of money so the cheaper the better.

i heard that using SHO blulbs work
or i was thinking of getting 2 T-5 setups, at 78w each
or 2 LED setups that are from here.... 

[Ebay Link Removed]

please help.. i have had freshwater before and reef... but never Planted


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

the LEDs are.

BeamsWork

36-39" Aquarium LED Light

Dimension: 36" X 5" X 1"

129x HQ .06W LED (120x 6500K daylight, 9x 460nm Actinic)
600 Lumen
Super slim housing in black finish.
Full Splash guard
2 mode ON / OFF power switch
Extend-able bracket . 39" max lenght.
AC110-240V AC adapter.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

if your new at this do the t5ho to 36" fixtures with 4 6700k in each youll be on golden pond


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks


----------



## joyce20 (Jan 2, 2012)

i think that is the route i will go.


----------

